# Random b&w



## ronlane (Apr 26, 2014)

The latest from my venture into b&w film, hope you enjoy. I'm really glad that I got a film camera to carry along when I'm out with my digital equipment.

1) No. 75 - Hank, doing some work.



No. 75 - film 3 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

2) The tracks, while we were waiting on No. 75



Tracks to no where by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

3) I took several of this building with my digital camera and wasn't pleased with any of them. Took one with film and I actually like it.



Guthrie building by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

4) Inn and Wedding chapel.



Building sign by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius (Apr 26, 2014)

nice. i like the first, the buildings seem cut off in some kind of strange p.o.v when you took it. something just not right there. i think it is great you are doing film too, bringing your photography to a little deeper depth and experience level? Excellent. separate yourself from the rest of us hacks....:lmao:


----------



## limr (Apr 26, 2014)

Well done, Ron! I love #1 and 2 and I really like the textures in #3 and 4.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 26, 2014)

bribrius said:


> nice. i like the first, the buildings seem cut off in some kind of strange p.o.v when you took it. something just not right there. i think it is great you are doing film too, bringing your photography to a little deeper depth and experience level? Excellent. separate yourself from the rest of us hacks....:lmao:



Thanks. Still learning how to take good photos with film and finding out how hard it is that you can chimp with it. lol.



limr said:


> Well done, Ron! I love #1 and 2 and I really like the textures in #3 and 4.



Thanks Leonore.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 27, 2014)

Some nice shots Ron, with b+w film if the scene is flat you can underexpose and overdevelope the negative, if the scene is contrasty overexpose and underdevelope


----------



## timor (Apr 28, 2014)

I think I gonna sound like broken record. Ron, you shoot film outdoor, get some yellow or orange filter and, if your camera is slr, get maybe a polarizer. Your sky will have much more "meat" in the pictures.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 28, 2014)

Love that first one Ron; is that a little girl a Baldwin or an ALCO?


----------



## ronlane (Apr 28, 2014)

timor said:


> I think I gonna sound like broken record. Ron, you shoot film outdoor, get some yellow or orange filter and, if your camera is slr, get maybe a polarizer. Your sky will have much more "meat" in the pictures.



Thanks timor. I will have to find some filters.



tirediron said:


> Love that first one Ron; is that a little girl a Baldwin or an ALCO?



John, from wiki.  *Flagg Coal Company 75 is a 0-4-0 saddletank steam locomotive built for the Flagg Coal Company in 1930.*


----------



## tirediron (Apr 28, 2014)

Cool - thanks Ron!


----------



## ronlane (Apr 28, 2014)

No problem John, that is actually a pretty cool story on there. I had never been that close to an old steam engine so I was getting a history lesson up close.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 29, 2014)

Great shots.......#2 the tracks......nice, that's the kind of shot that as you press the shutter button you just know, all is good.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 29, 2014)

webestang64 said:


> Great shots.......#2 the tracks......nice, that's the kind of shot that as you press the shutter button you just know, all is good.



Thank you.


----------



## terri (May 1, 2014)

Good stuff - happy to see you continuing the film journey!     

Agree with timor about the filters - easy to find, and can be cheap too!


----------



## ronlane (May 1, 2014)

Thanks Terri.


----------



## avraam (Sep 26, 2014)

good job, track is special one)


----------

